# Puppy Drum Rig



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you guys like fishfinder/Carolina rigs or 2 hook bottom rigs for puppy drum? If I was using live mullet I would use the fishfinder rig but what about for chunks of bait like mullet chunks, spot chunks, blue crab quarters, ect? 

I'm thinking Owner SSW 4/0s, that sound about right? I don't like circles and I'm always with my rod.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Fish finder for chunks of bait for me. Hard to beat. Personally I like a bigger hook than 4/0 I usually will use a 7/0.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

4/0 - 5/0 mutus on flounder/carolina rigs for live mullet, and size 1 or 2 on two hook bottom rigs for shrimp/fleas. maybe 1/0 if you know the bigger slots are there, but i've caught plenty 25"+ on #2 and #1 hooks.

if you're gonna throw chunks, FF is the way to go, and i'd probably also go with a bit bigger hook there, like SeaPA said. although that's not really the way to target pups.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Really? That big for 15-20" fish? Hmm.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i'll say it since no one else has...favorite bait is fresh mullet chunks & i like a river-style rig with 8-12" drops that keep the bait on the bottom...40lb fluoro...2/0 to 5/0 circles depending on the bait...heavy stiff fluoro does a reasonable job of preventing this from tangling up even though it is sitting in the washing machine section of the surf

if bait stealers are around or i am lazy and don't want to rebait as often i will do carolina rig w/live mullet & 5/0 circle...both work well


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Fish finder rig works well for chunks. I also like a rig similar to the high low rig like you use for panfish. Except instead of 2 hooks I just tie one on it. Honestly I think the bait you use is more important than the rig. If they aren't feeding on what you're using for bait then it won't matter what rig you're using.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Used a double bottom rig this weekend...the more bait in the water the better I figure. Cut 1" pieces of fresh netted menhaden for bait. Used 2-0 eagle claw j hooks that I snelled. Not as sharp as Gami's or Owner's but it did the job just fine.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I too like a river rig for pups. 2/0 Owner circles on about 8-10" drops. Couple chunks of fresh mullet and whamo!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

puppy drum can take a 6/0 hook with no problem.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

5/0 River Rigs or fish finder 9/0


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

Usually got 3 rods out, fish finder far out, joe moore's sporto rig mid way and river rig in the suds, 1/0 hooks, usually j's, have caughtem on #2's also, mullet or spot chunks, I use circles also but prefer the j's.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> Do you guys like fishfinder/Carolina rigs or 2 hook bottom rigs for puppy drum? If I was using live mullet I would use the fishfinder rig but what about for chunks of bait like mullet chunks, spot chunks, blue crab quarters, ect?
> 
> I'm thinking Owner SSW 4/0s, that sound about right? I don't like circles and I'm always with my rod.


 The baits you mentioned,as well as shrimp will work just fine.. I'm a j hook guy for MANY uses,including big drum fishing.. Although,with puppydrum I've found guthooking to be a problem.. Never understood why but circles have done better for me in that application.. I'm using 4-5/0 eagleclaw circles,they have worked great for me..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

River style rigs with 30# Seaguar and 1/0 Owners is what I tie for pups, but for whatever reason they keep eating my spot rigs with #4 Owners ...and they will open a #4 right on up!


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Depends on the bait I'm using and what structure is around.If alot of structure you can use the fish finder with a breakaway weight when around structure so you don't lose the whole rig. Plus with the fish finder rig you can use any style weight vs the Carolina rigs egg .btw use mono when you want more flexible leader and floro when you want more of a stiff leader. I like red hooks, with pups and specs. Just my thing .

Carolina rig/fish finder with live gungens/minnows 2/0-3/0 circle 20-30lb leader. I go light on leader so the live action is better.

Carolina rig/fish finder with cut bait on pups 3/0-5/0 30-50lb leader I go a little heavier since toothy creatures will eat the cut bait 

Carolina's rig/fish finder for bull reds I go big 80lb min leader anything over 7/0

Baits crab spot mullet


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

1) You need "straight leader".
2) Hooks of choice. You need to snell your hooks and tie A perfection loop on the other end.
3) Now take the two tied hooks and join them together in A "tandem rig".
4) Last if you like put A bead on and attach it all to A barrel swivel.
5) For the icing on the cake run your tag end through A sinker slide A.K.A. fish finder and now tie A simple clinch to the other end of the barrel.
6) Now stop catching pomps and start catching pups.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fish finder works pretty good for me


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

I like a cannonball rig with McMahon snap swivels and a 5/0 - 7/0 gamakatsu circle with a chunk of mullet.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

River rigs and tried this variation this spring. Basically a River Rig top with a fish finder bottom. 40# fluoro 4/0 mutu. Orange/red beads or naked, various lengths. Did some with white bucktails this spring not sure if it was worth the effort of doing the bucktail. Regardless good results on them and will use them this fall. I think I've seen something similar to it before but not sure where or what it was called. Any ideas? Sorry for the poor pic quality


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Just spent two weeks fishing for them. In the surf I used a two hook bottom rig, 40# seaguar flouro,#2 Mutu Light circles with shrimp and 1/0s for mullet chunks. The #2s handled'em just fine, as well as catching spots, whiting, and the notorious pinfish. In the inlet I threw Carolina rigs, using live finger mullet and #1 Kahles.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> View attachment 13709
> 
> River rigs and tried this variation this spring. Basically a River Rig top with a fish finder bottom. 40# fluoro 4/0 mutu. Orange/red beads or naked, various lengths. Did some with white bucktails this spring not sure if it was worth the effort of doing the bucktail. Regardless good results on them and will use them this fall. I think I've seen something similar to it before but not sure where or what it was called. Any ideas? Sorry for the poor pic quality


never seen a rig quite like that. no issue with the top hook doing a real bad helicopter?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

cooper138 said:


> View attachment 13709
> 
> River rigs and tried this variation this spring. Basically a River Rig top with a fish finder bottom. 40# fluoro 4/0 mutu. Orange/red beads or naked, various lengths. Did some with white bucktails this spring not sure if it was worth the effort of doing the bucktail. Regardless good results on them and will use them this fall. I think I've seen something similar to it before but not sure where or what it was called. Any ideas? Sorry for the poor pic quality


Chip Steven's rig is similar to this with a much shorter trace at the top. A VERY GOOD puppy drum rig.....


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Chip Steven's rig is similar to this with a much shorter trace at the top. A VERY GOOD puppy drum rig.....


Yes chip Stevens, looked it up and that's what I was thinking of, thanks DITS knew I've seen it before. 
And Kurazy yes sometimes I do have helicopter issues but I can shorten it in a jiffy on the beach. Tie them up in many sizes usually on the longer side and adjust from there. Bad day and a snip snip its a two inch snell and a 8" drop.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

There are times when the drum are feeding on an outer sandbar or they are schooled up in the calm water "just out of your reach" it seems. This was the case last November (South end of PI) when the drum were schooled up thick in the inlet and you could only reach them at low tide IF you had the equipment and casting ability......10 feet short and you got NOTHING. There were a few people amongst the crowd that couldn't reach the school (rig was too long and helicoptering) so I tied them up a short Lupton rig that would cast like a bullet. When they are schooled up and chewing all you gotta do is get a hook and some meat to em.

Problem solved


----------

